# Australian wanting to move to US



## tina111 (Jan 16, 2012)

Im new - wishing to introduce myself.

I have an interest, and have done for some time of moving to the USA. Various avenues have met at a dead end. Im stuck as to what to do as I have found no interest at this time, after a solid look and applying for a long time. This applying has now left me jaded somewhat.

Already travelled to USA and gotten interviews etc but nothing.

I am posting here in the hopes of getting inspiration 

Thanks


----------



## Bzonka (Feb 14, 2012)

Finding work in the US has been a little tougher for everyone in the past few years. Though, the job market is seeming better (on paper), it's still taking some Americans several months to find employment. So, don't lose heart. You're not alone in this.

Since you've stated "various avenues", would it be safe to assume that you've considered becoming a student in America? Or, a work-exchange program?


----------



## tina111 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Moving to USA*

I am not a student. I have travelled to US twice in past years to find work - this was just before the crash and also after. We had interviews on phone and locally when we travelled but no luck.

I have thought to go down avenue of student but this has not panned out. I am older not younger.

I am applying from afar now. I am getting responses but no solid leads. I have recently slowed down on applications - it is getting too much. I know that USA citizens are having hard time. I am hoping the economy fixes up (I have been hoping this for a while) and then I can start getting good responses.

I want to have a solid job to move to in good location.

Thanks


----------



## Bzonka (Feb 14, 2012)

You're never too old to go back to school. 

I just added a post to another thread which you may helpful searching for a job. You should be able to find it by clicking on my profile. 

What type of work are you looking for, and what does a good location mean to you?


----------

